# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Нужны декали - кто виноват и что делать?

## Carrey

Собственно, вырисовывается заказ на партию сувенирно-подарочных моделей L-39C в окраске пилотажной группы Baltic Bees. 

Кол-во самолётов в партии: 30
Срок исполнения: 1-2 месяца
Модель: L-39C Albatros 1/72 Eduard
Базовый цвет: глубокий тёмно-синий
Основной цвет надписей и обозначений: жёлтый


Вопрос: что делать? Пробовать печатать на декальной бумаге А4 на цветном лазерном 4-барабанном принтере? Искать способы заказать где-либо сухие или обычные декали? Какова ориентировочная стоимость партии таких заказных декалей/летрасетов при партии 30-50-100 шт? Срок изготовления? Возможность пересылки в Латвию?

http://www.balticbees.com/
http://news.ru.msn.com/maks/gallery....9319739&page=3
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baltic_Bees
http://pribalt.info/lv.php?month=8&news=25

http://yandex.ru/yandsearch?text=baltic+bees&lr=11474

Не хотелось бы оставить наших пилотажников без моделек... И от руки ну никак не хочется рисовать. Кто чего подскажет?

----------


## Pit

Попробуйте связаться с кем нибудь из авторов следующих декалей (можно использовать мыло, на которое они просят отправить заказ):
http://www.airliner-models.ru/index/0-20
http://www.airliner-models.ru/index/0-14
http://www.airliner-models.ru/index/0-4
Все они рисуют декали сами и у всех есть выход на печать (разного уровня качества). Может кто и возьмётся.

----------

